# "Non-System Disk or Disk error, replace and strick any Key" BUT NO DISK INSIDE!



## Virgo17th (Aug 10, 2004)

*"Non-System Disk or Disk error, replace and strike any Key" BUT NO DISK INSIDE!*

I have a 3 1/2 year old Compaq Presario, with XP pre-installed.

First the computer was very slow.
Then, when first starting it, a message said, "Hard Disk has imminent failure, back up all your files"
~~I then used the RECOVERY DISK, and started new. The computer was still a little slow, the the "imminent HD failure" message still showed up.

****I got a spare HD, and installed 2000 pro on it. (I think it was also slow)
I switched back to the XP HD, then back to the 2000 pro HD....

now the computer says:

"*"Non-system disk or disk error, replace and strike any key when ready"* 
The floppy drive lights up just before this message...and there are NO disks WHATSOEVER! I disconected the POWER plug form the floppy, (dosn't help) Also, It dosen't matter which HD is in the computer.

What do I do?

(Just before I recieved this message for the first time, I was switching HD's ....would this message appear if I touched the computer withOUT being grounded???)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

hmmm sounds like the bios are confused

try unplugging the power connector from all hard drives / then reboot twice (shutdown reboots ~~ not restarts )

then connect one drive at a time and reboot & do a shutdown

then connect the other drive 

you may have to adjust your bios boot order depending on which drive you want to boot from / you should keep your favorite OS hard drive as the primary hard drive and the other as a slave ~~ ie win 2000

please explain which drives were in the machine when you loaded the OS ?? sometimes windows will place boot files on the XP drive even though you want the OS loaded on a diff drive ????? Thats why I always load OS's as the only drive powered up in the system ?? then this cross contamination cant occur. Are you trying to run a dual boot system ?????? thats what dual boots are made for ? and this problem is why they set them up the way they do ?? its all a learning experience LOL

I strongly advise you repower the drives in the order they were originally installed / xp drive first 2000 pro drive jumpered as slave install last

let us know how you progress , dont hesitate to ask more questions if needed

regards

joe


----------

